

Chinese firm Huawei controls net filter praised by PM - morphics
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23452097

======
sdoering
What I found most irritating in this piece, describing a voluntary internet-
filter from one ISP, is, that every request any user makes (even, if not opted
in for filtering) is made against the Huawei-DB.

Don't tell me, they do not log this...

